# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Bagaimana cara menghitung SSA?

## Ronald_ps

Salam KOILOVER'S

Dari hasil iseng-iseng. Saya mencoba membuat DIY rumah bakteri (Gambar dibawah)



Saya ada pertanyaan nih untuk gambar diatas
- Bagaimana sih cara menghitung luasan SSA untuk gambar diatas

Mohon pencerahannya dari Suhu,Master dan temen-temen donks

Tenkyu

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ronald_ps

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ronald_ps

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ronald_ps

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## marathonboats

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ronald_ps

DIY Model Baru Bio Media

----------


## Ronald_ps

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ronald_ps

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

